# gaggia baby twin - no steam!



## plugalugs (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi, hope someone can help.

Steamer starts and stops after about 8 seconds then just drips with hot water, pump still runs.

New steamer element stat and temp fuse fitted - no difference.

Machine totally stripped - nothing obvious found.

I'm thinking pump low on pressure in steam mode or maybe fault on the board.

Once the steamer has stopped it won't work at all for some time, then works

just 8 seconds again.

I can strip this machine in a minute after all this practice but can't work out the fault and don't want to waste any more money after spending 80 quid on an element I didn't need.

Soft water area and I only use filtered water.

Anyone know whats wrong please?

Regards

Martyn

PS

Tried technical help from the company who repairs them in this country and they admitted all they do is try different parts on until they find the fault. No one qualified to talk to engineers over the phone.

Haven't tried to phone Italy!


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

When your machine is in steam mode does your light indicate you're at temperature? and if you then run water through the group head is that water boiling/steaming? and is there plenty of it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plugalugs (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Andy

Thank you for the reply

Yes light says at temp.

Water through the group head is not steaming but makes hot coffee.

I'm not sure about the flowrate because I don't have another to compare it with but it makes coffee ok.

If I grind it fine and pack it down it struggles - have I just found the answer?

Should these pumps still be able to blast through finely packed coffee just the same?

If there is nothing else it could be I'll just get a pump and try that.

Is Dutchwest the supplier of choice (2 to 3 weeks) or can you recommend another?

Thank again Andy

Martyn


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

It sounds to me like your just not getting high enough temperatures to produce steam. you said...



> I'm thinking pump low on pressure in steam mode or maybe fault on the board.


You shouldn't be running the pump in steam mode. if you are then that will be your problem. You are heating the water up for steaming then opening the steam valve and running the pump which is filling the boiler with cold water which is killing your steam. Can you clarify please.


----------



## plugalugs (Jun 29, 2011)

When in steam mode you can here the pump throbbing at a lower rate.

After about 8 to 15 seconds it stops steaming and slows to a very hot dribble but the pump is still throbbing like a heartbeat.

The pump isn't running in coffee mode while the steamer is on.

Thinking aloud again . . . . . there has to be an optimum amount of water through the steamer element, too much and no steam only water, too little and the element overheats and trips the stat.

There isn't too much water so it must be not enough, but why?? Back to pump or board again.

Oh well never mind - gonna buy another one of ebay and play around with it later when I find a pump to try.

thank again

Martyn

I'm not gonna send it away because I want to find the fault myself. I should be able to fix it and I will eventually.


----------



## simsalamone (May 25, 2012)

I have the same problem, you fail??


----------

